# Just caught my bunny nibbling on Wandering jew plant...is it poisinous?



## heatherv (Nov 19, 2015)

MY bun was out for hop top and I closed all the doors picked up wires and other items off the ground but he got into something he's never bothered before...my dying (hope to bring it back) my wandering jew plant...is it poisonous? He's a 2 yr old holland lop


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 21, 2015)

My search brought up mixed results mostly because it seems people keep calling different plants thr same thing.
And looking at the images of the plants their describing their totally different.....
Keep an eye out for any abnormal signs.
And if ever in doubt encourage extra drinking

Heres a topic 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=35347


----------

